# Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher



## jusemi (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

   Ich habe die Möglichkeit günstig ein Fischweiher zu erwerben.
  Der Weiher hat aber leider ein paar Probleme: Der Zulauf funktioniert nicht richtig,
  der Damm ist ein wenig undicht, 1/3 der Wasseroberfläche ist zugewachsen
  und mehr als die hälfte ist Unterwasser verkrautet.
  Fische gibt es genügend trotz dem trüben Wasser. 
  Die Wassertiefe ist ca. 2-3 Meter tief und die Größe ist ca. 0,7 ha
und es wurde seit Jahren nichts mehr gepflegt!


  Meine Frage jetzt wäre:
  1: wie entfernt man am besten das Kraut Unter- und Überwasser?
  2: eine bessere Wasserqualität (Wassertrübung)?
  3: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ohne schweres Gerät, ein Weiher zu entschlammen?
4: Besteht Gefahr für die Fische, wenn ich das Kaut entferne (oder nur einen Teil).
5: Ich bekomme ich den Damm dicht?

Vielen Dank schon mal für jeden Ratschlag

Gruß
jusemi


----------



## C.K. (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*



> 1: wie entfernt man am besten das Kraut Unter- und Überwasser?


Abschneiden, geht auch Unterwasser.



> 2: eine bessere Wasserqualität (Wassertrübung)?


Die Anzahl der Karpfen vermindern. Allerdings bekommen dann die Unterwasserpflanzen mehr Licht und wachsen noch besser. Warum möchtest Du das Wasser klar haben?
Trübung sagt nicht unbedingt etwas über die Wasserquali aus.



> 3: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ohne schweres Gerät, ein Weiher zu entschlammen?


Wofür?? Bei 2-3 Meter sollte alles im Lot sein.




> 4: Besteht Gefahr für die Fische, wenn ich das Kaut entferne (oder nur einen Teil).



Nöh, außer Du nimmst explosive Mittel zum ausräumen! :q



> 5: Ich bekomme ich den Damm dicht?



Geht mit Sicherheit, nur musst Du erst die Ursache für den Wasserverlust finden.


----------



## jusemi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

zuerst mal vielen Dank für Deine Antworten.



C.K. schrieb:


> Abschneiden, geht auch Unterwasser.
> 
> Geht mit Sicherheit, nur musst Du erst die Ursache für den Wasserverlust finden.





Wie soll das mit dem Abschneiden genau funktionieren, ohne das dies einige Wochen an Arbeit beansprucht? Ich lese immer wieder, das Kraut mit Hilfe von Rechen zu entfernen. Wie wird dies gemacht?

Und zum Wasserverlust: Mein Hauptproblem ist, die undichte Stelle der Wasserseite zu finden. Ich befürchte, das dies eine
größere Stelle ist, sich sammelt, und hinter dem Damm abläuft. Es wurde versucht, mit einer Folie abzudichten, hat aber nicht funktioniert. Ich versuche es mit einem Färbemittel die undichte Stelle zu finden, mit Sägespäne im Damm zu schließen und mit einer Deichfolie und Lehm abzudichten.
Ich Denke aber, das die indichte Stelle zu finden, das größte Problem darstellt.


----------



## igler (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

Einen Damm von Aussen abzudichten ist fast nicht möglich, vielleicht kannst du etwas Wasser ablassen und so den Damm von Innen abdichten,nur so hast du langfristig etwas davon,du musst mit dem Druck und nicht gegen den Druck arbeiten.
Wegen gem Kraut schau mal hier:
http://www.agk-kronawitter.de/Agk_deutsch/deutsch/deutschhtm/Willkommen.htm

Produktgruppe 4: Gewässerschutz und Pflege/Schilfsense oder Mähboot.


----------



## jusemi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*



igler schrieb:


> Einen Damm von Aussen abzudichten ist fast nicht möglich, vielleicht kannst du etwas Wasser ablassen und so den Damm von Innen abdichten,nur so hast du langfristig etwas davon,du musst mit dem Druck und nicht gegen den Druck arbeiten.
> Wegen gem Kraut schau mal hier:
> http://www.agk-kronawitter.de/Agk_deutsch/deutsch/deutschhtm/Willkommen.htm
> 
> Produktgruppe 4: Gewässerschutz und Pflege/Schilfsense oder Mähboot.




Den Damm würde ich schon von der Wasserseite abdichten.
Dazu müsste ich genau die Stelle finden, wo undicht ist.


----------



## fabi1 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

Hallo, wir haben auch einen Weiher der stark undicht ist das sehe ich daran das er imm sommer sehr leer ist. Hast du vielleicht viele Mäuse in deinem Damm?? das kann auch eine Ursache sein. Denn wenn das Wasser durch die löcher fließt vergrößern sich diese schnell


----------



## jusemi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*



fabi1 schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben auch einen Weiher der stark undicht ist das sehe ich daran das er imm sommer sehr leer ist. Hast du vielleicht viele Mäuse in deinem Damm?? das kann auch eine Ursache sein. Denn wenn das Wasser durch die löcher fließt vergrößern sich diese schnell



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Ich vermute ein Baum das Problem mit den Wurzeln verursacht hat. Durch die starken Stürme in den letzten Jahren wurden sicherlich Risse am Deich verursacht, die das Wasser eindringen lassen, das Wasser sammelt sich und fließt hinter dem Damm an einer Stelle aus.
Diesen Baum entferne ich auf jeden Fall. 
Ich versuche die undichte Stelle zu finden und abzudichten.


----------



## fabi1 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

Achso. Na gut das kann auch die ursache sein...Aber meinst du nicht das wenn du den Baum fällst und seine wurzeln dann verfaulen das dadurch noch größdere Löcher entstehen...Wenn hinten Wasser sichtbar austritt...Dann lass etwas Wasser ab und schmeiß etwas lehm oder Lehmhaltigen Boden daran der brauch noch nich mal fest gemacht werden..Dann lass ihn wieder voll laufen der Lehm löst sich im Wasser etwas un wird dann mit in die Risse eingespült da ja wasser aus dem Teich gesogen wird...das müsste eigentlich klappen.Wie lang ist der Damm wo das Wasser austritt???
Mfg Fabian


----------



## wusel345 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*



fabi1 schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben auch einen Weiher der stark undicht ist das sehe ich daran das er imm sommer sehr leer ist. Hast du vielleicht viele Mäuse in deinem Damm?? das kann auch eine Ursache sein. Denn wenn das Wasser durch die löcher fließt vergrößern sich diese schnell


 
Wenn ein Teich im Sommer fast austrocknet und der Sommer auch noch sehr heiss ist liegt es bestimmt nicht daran, dass der Teich undicht ist. Das könnte etwas mit der Verdunstung des Wassers zu tun haben . Auch unser Teich hatte im Hochsommer immer einen sehr niedrigen Wasserstand. Grund: keinen Zulauf, Grundwasserspiegel zu tief. Erst nach mehreren Tagen Regen füllte er sich langsam wieder.


----------



## fabi1 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

Ja da hast du recht...aber es ist nicht nur durch die verdunstung...der Teich ist auch in der Regeneit nur halb voll....Erst wenn die Schneeschmelze einsetzt ist rand voll und läuft über.


----------



## Steff_1406 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

hi Jusemi,

zu deiner Frage wie man das Kraut schneidet:
Wir haben dass an unserem Weiher vom Boot aus geschnitten. Mit einer Sense an einem sehr langen Holzstil am Grund entlangziehen. Anschließend schwimmt das Kraut auf und du kannst es mit dem Rechen abschöpfen.


----------



## wusel345 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

Wie du schreibst hat der Teich einen natürlichen Zulauf. Einen Bach oder was ist das? Vielleicht sollte man den wieder instand setzen und das Problem mit Wassermangel wäre größtenteils gelöst. So würde ich es machen. Erst dann würde ich alles andere in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## jusemi (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wie du schreibst hat der Teich einen natürlichen Zulauf. Einen Bach oder was ist das? Vielleicht sollte man den wieder instand setzen und das Problem mit Wassermangel wäre größtenteils gelöst. So würde ich es machen. Erst dann würde ich alles andere in Angriff nehmen.




Im Moment fließt es unkontrolliert vom eigentlichen Zulauf (ein Rohr, ca. 30 cm über der Wasseroberfläche) in den Weiher, und das ohne Zwischenbecken, es hat dabei seinen alten Wasserlauf eingenommen. Es ist leider kein Bach, eher eine Quelle. Die Wassermenge ist stark vom Regen abhängig, kann aber durchaus mehrere Sommer-Wochen ohne Regen fließen. Es reduziert sich aber natürlich in der Wassermenge.
Und zur undichten Stelle: es tritt hinter dem Damm aus (der Damm ist ca. 20 Meter breit, davon wurden ca. 10 Meter vor ca. 20 Jahren betoniert und sollte dicht sein). An der undichten Stelle tritt ca. 3-4 Liter Wasser pro Minute aus. Wenn es regelm. regnet, bleibt es ausgewogen, mit dem was neues Wasser kommt und an der undichten Stelle entweicht. Wenn es aber längere Zeit nicht regnet, der Wasserpegel starkt sinkt, kaum Sauerstoff im Weiher und sich die Temperatur erhöht, befürchte ich das das nicht gut ausgeht. Darum versuche ich den Damm abzudichten. Mein Problem ist nur, das ich bis jetzt nicht mal erkenne, wo die undichte Stelle ist!
Ich bestelle mal Uranin und versuche damit mein Glück, um die Stelle zu finden.


----------



## jusemi (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*



fabi1 schrieb:


> Achso. Na gut das kann auch die ursache sein...Aber meinst du nicht das wenn du den Baum fällst und seine wurzeln dann verfaulen das dadurch noch größdere Löcher entstehen...Wenn hinten Wasser sichtbar austritt...Dann lass etwas Wasser ab und schmeiß etwas lehm oder Lehmhaltigen Boden daran der brauch noch nich mal fest gemacht werden..Dann lass ihn wieder voll laufen der Lehm löst sich im Wasser etwas un wird dann mit in die Risse eingespült da ja wasser aus dem Teich gesogen wird...das müsste eigentlich klappen.Wie lang ist der Damm wo das Wasser austritt???
> Mfg Fabian



Das mit den Wurzeln denke ich nicht, da nicht der ganze Damm abdichten sondern nur ein kleiner Bereich, der Rest dient als Stabi. Durch den Wind wurden aber wahrscheinlich Risse bis zum Wasser verursacht. Wenn ich die Stelle gefunden habe, versuche ich es mit Sägespäne abzudichten (die Risse im Damm) und mit Lehm und einer Deichfolie die Stelle an der Wasserseite. Wenn der Schaden größer ist, was ich nicht glauben, dann eine Schalung ca. 20 cm vor dem Damm links und rechts ca. 1 Meter überstehend, eine Teichfolie an den Damm anlegen und mit lehm auffüllen und verdichten. Nach einiger Zeit kann die Schalung entfernt werden, oder einfach stehen lassen.


----------



## fabi1 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

Da hast ja schon Pläne :m.
Ja also bei unserem Weiher ist das auch so eine Sache mit dem Zulauf. Aber das ist nen anderes Thema


----------



## Nichtangler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

Hei,
ich möchte dir auch ein paar Tipps geben.
Entschlammen geht am einfachsten, wenn du den Teich ablässt. Dann mit einem Langfrontbagger von Aussen und/oder mit einem Langfront-Moorbagger von Innen. Notfalls mit einem Schreitbagger.
Zum Abdichten, du kannst es mit einer Lehmschicht auf dem Innendammseite veruchen.
Zu den Wasserpflanzen, es gibt Firmen die mit Hilfe von Mähbooten die Pflanzen abmähen und zum Ufer bringen.
Schaue mal hier www.roeder-wasserbau.de


Gruss


----------



## Waxdick (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schlechter zustand v. Fischweiher*

Hallo

zu Punkt 3 Entschlammung:
Im Herbst abfischen, Entwässerungsgräben ziehen und den Winter über trocken lassen. Dies jedes Jahr wiederholen. Baut auf Dauer den Schlamm ab und erhöht ganz nebenbei die Produktivität des Teiches erheblich.

zu Punkt 5
Mit dem Bagger den Damm paralell zum Teich bis auf die Teichsohle ca. 80cm breit aufgraben. Den Graben wieder auffüllen und dabei mit einer Rüttelplatte verfestigen. Das Ganze sollte bei leerem Teich geschehen, das sich sonst Wasser im Graben sammelt und somit nicht ordentlich verdichtet werden kann. Bäume auf dem Damm wirken sich ungünstig auf die Dichtheit auf diesen aus. Werden sie gefällt müßen auch die 
Wurzeln entfernt werden, da die verfaulten Wurzeln Hohlräume bilden, durch denen das Wasser dringt.

Gruß Helmut


----------

